
Laugh HN: We need this new tag for fun things to bring happiness to HN:) - titusblair
I think it would be cool to add a new tag called Laugh HN: to bring good-natured and clean humor to developers across the globe.  Humor is very important for good well being in my opinion :)
======
titusblair
Today we had an issue on a server and one of our developers said this will
solve it...

sudo rm -rf /

LOL it made me think, Laugh HN: is where I would post this if it existed lol!
(with a disclaimer NOT to actually do this :P)

~~~
Porthos9K
Ellen Ripley would approve.

"I say we take off and nuke the entire site from orbit. It's the only way to
be sure."

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCbfMkh940Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCbfMkh940Q)

------
bradd
Agreed. Good idea!

